# goat gouda - HEAVEN!



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I made this cheese with goat milk. It's heavenly!

http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/goudacheeserecipe.htm


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH gosh and I am so impatient in waiting for cheese.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Mmm...I've done some gouda's before and just didn't like it as much as a muenster(little one likes them though so still make them ). I'll give that recipe a try, maybe it'll be a cheese we both can enjoy. :biggrin
Thanks!
Megan


----------



## jillig (Jul 21, 2009)

Did you dry your in the fridge for the full 25 days? I did that, and it was too dry. When we cut into it, it was super hard. Had good flavor, but was way too chewy!


----------

